# The couple



## Grace Mendoza (Jul 19, 2009)

When I am not focusing on my personal photos, I am a hired commercial photographer. Here is one of my photos from a client (couple) photoshoot. Even though my commercial work and personal photos are different, I do try to put a bit of my taste and style into my client shoots as well - when I can. Let me know what you think. Thank you once again.

- Grace


----------



## bitteraspects (Jul 19, 2009)

good shot. i love the composition.

or maybe its the tattoos. lol.


----------



## JCleveland (Jul 31, 2009)

I keep looking at his underpants as opposed to their faces, etc.. Perhaps brighten up the faces a bit more.. I would also suggest maybe adding a texture to the background just to give it a little more punch. I like the simple composition, I like the choice of b+w, and also love the tattoos. Just needs that extra little pop.


----------



## ocular (Aug 1, 2009)

$exy.. Are those tattoos real ?


----------



## choudhrysaab (Aug 7, 2009)

nicely done =)


----------



## Meridethk (Aug 14, 2009)

I really like this shoot! way to go.


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 14, 2009)

Those tattoos look pretty real.

I certainly agree, I would burn in the underwear it's the brightest thing in the photo. I love the composition of this, the pose is great!


----------

